# Best 3133 dial.



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm going for this silver sans serif Poljot, and blue hands. No drama. I have read this Poljot dial was apparently made available for repairs / redials by the factory before a watch featuring it was actually manufactured. So no qualms about retro-fitting it to a watch that probably had its original dial replaced years ago.









Actually prefer this now over my 3133 'strela' re-issue.

What's your favourite?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I rather like this one , I've had it for years and never really wear it , maybe i should start .


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

An original Okean dial is best for me:










To be fair though, most original dials look pretty good.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

andyclient said:


> I rather like this one , I've had it for years and never really wear it , maybe i should start .


 waterproof is a big plus!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This one will do for me,


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't find the original post I saw where I read that these sans serif Cyrillic dials were specifically produced for use as replacements, befor egetting into catalogues, but I found another reference here by the guy who I believe wrote the definitive guide: https://www.watchuseek.com/forums/f10/recent-acquisition-864251.html

Polmax3133 "These sans serif dials, or replacement dials, were made into the early-nineties; so the movement is probably original. I always wondered how this chronograph ended up in the 1992 catalogue, but then I discovered, based on the type of luminance used, that these dials were indeed produced into the early-nineties."


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I know you ignore me because you don't like hearing the truth but watching you trying to somehow justify your numerous shonky dials is pretty funny. That dial couldn't be more obviously aftermarket.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Lampoc said:


> I know you ignore me because you don't like hearing the truth but watching you trying to somehow justify your numerous shonky dials is pretty funny. That dial couldn't be more obviously aftermarket.


 I ignore you because you are a bore.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> I ignore you because you are a bore.


 Ignore all you want. As long as you continue to make misleading posts about your ropey Poljot I'll be there to make sure everyone else knows what a ******** artist you are.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I like mine like this, original dial and hands:










And like this, shonky new dial and hands:










And like this, attractive homages:










And my oddballs:










Some are for wearing, some are for looking after, some are for tinkering with, some are associated with other interests, some are for no reason, I just like watches. So eclectic I guess.

Is there a particular type that you gravitate to, or avoid? Condition, or size,or heritage whatever.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

"Black , like my men"

[ God I love that film ]

To respond seriously, I gravitate to new or nearly new that I am going to wear a lot. Just not into old and much-used ......

Oh and I like black dials ......

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It makes a nice change to see an accurate post about your Russian watches :laugh:

I am a sucker for originality wherever possible.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Three handers and "bruised".


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> To respond seriously, I gravitate to new or nearly new that I am going to wear a lot. Just not into old and much-used ......
> 
> :thumbsup:


 I agree in a way, I like my old watches on the mantle shelf, like glorified cigarette cards I suppose, but don't normally think of them as 'my watch' , as in something I would wear at work. The exception to that has been my Audax Fortissimo which is a watch I would have sniffed at, particularly as it is 29mm, but there is something intriguing about that early hammer-wind still ticking away with a practical power reserve DESPITE the obvious heavy use over the last 80 years. I regularly wear it to work. I think the stainless steel case helps though, I wouldn't wear it to work if it was a flaking chrome case.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Old , used, a little battered, with a story to tell.



Some more modern, Japanese, but not Seiko.



One or two inherited.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Lampoc said:


> I am a sucker for originality wherever possible.


 Before I gave a chap at work a watch, because I could not bear to see him with his flaking chrome and crazed crystal (and I knew he had no spare cash due to ill health in his family) I did have to tactfully ensure that he wasn't proud of it or sentimentally attached.

In case I sound like a decent chap, I should say that I now regret that charity, since he cut the tail off the perfectly good CWC G10 it was on.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Not too many complications but a few quirks.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Old , used, a little battered, with a story to tell.
> 
> Some more modern, Japanese, but not Seiko.


 I passed on a half-price Red 12 Seiko Presage, even though I really like them, because although nice, it seemed a bit superficial, and I can get that from a decent quartz. A 'Red 12' needs a story!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In the safe...out of sight, out of mind.

[IMG alt="Image result for Safe" data-ratio="94.00"]https://www.buyasafe.com.au/pub/media/catalog/product/cache/538ad7a301b149a94bf3fe1515d41228/h/s/hs4e_small.png[/IMG]


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Not too many complications but a few quirks.


 I have no need whatsoever for this watch. It is not very comfortable to wear. But I like it because it is a non-date chrono. And it is quirky.










Aaaah, I made a note at the time that it would be the last watch I ever bought.

That went well.



Roger the Dodger said:


> In the safe...out of sight, out of mind.


 Oh no, I am the watch guy equivalent of crazy cat lady. Fortunately I don't have any 'investment' watches.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I like mine worn on the left wrist pointing upwards. Anything else is a sin
> 
> I have a wife like that :laugh:


 I have to say that my tag with the big crown guard is a very tempting right-wrist watch.

And if you have an expensive looking watch then might be an idea to wear it under the wrist!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

... at a huge discount :thumbsup:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Divers watches!


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> I have to say that my tag with the big crown guard is a very tempting right-wrist watch.
> 
> And if you have an expensive looking watch then might be an idea to wear it under the wrist!


 What's the point of having a nice watch (or anything) if it can't be seen by anyone else. It's a bit like owning a Ferrari and keeping it in the garage in case someone scratches it !


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> What's the point of having a nice watch (or anything) if it can't be seen by anyone else. It's a bit like owning a Ferrari and keeping it in the garage in case someone scratches it !


 that is my view, but I did read of a chap who wore is jolly nice watch on the inside of his wrist because he didn't wear it for anyone else's benefit or to show off. To be honest, I think having to turn your wrist back-to-front every time you needed to glance at your watch would probably attract more attention.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> that is my view, but I did read of a chap who wore is jolly nice watch on the inside of his wrist because he didn't wear it for anyone else's benefit or to show off. To be honest, I think having to turn your wrist back-to-front every time you needed to glance at your watch would probably attract more attention.


 Interesting. I've had what some would consider exotic motorcycles. I bought them for me, and nothing gave me more pleasure than going on some empty back road, with no one else about, and giving them a caning. If I had a Ferrari I'd probably do the same. I honestly prefer my £15 Zims and Pobedas to anything else I've got, they're "honest".


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Interesting. I've had what some would consider exotic motorcycles. I bought them for me, and nothing gave me more pleasure than going on some empty back road, with no one else about, and giving them a caning. If I had a Ferrari I'd probably do the same. I honestly prefer my £15 Zims and Pobedas to anything else I've got, they're "honest".


 I have a vintage car. I take it to shows so other people can share in it's beauty. To do otherwise is selfish


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I too have an old car. Yesterday I had to take it out to go and get some spares for my daily driver, and the number of appreciative comments genuinely cheers both me and the person seeing it. That's the same with watches for me - if someone clocks my Timex, or Royal Oak, and genuinely appreciated seeing it then it puts a smile on my face


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

How do you like your watches?

Like a Parnis automatic watch, shaken but very rarely stirs


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm a sucker for chronographs, some microbrands and vintage/retro handwinders around the 38mm mark. Oh, and Speedy Reduceds, but my payslip doesn't exactly lend itself to an Omega obsession.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Adomnán said:


> I'm a sucker for chronographs and vintage handwinders around the 38mm mark.


 But do you go old and crusty,



WRENCH said:


> Three handers and "bruised".


 I can help you with that.









Or do you prefer new and shlonky?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

This sums up may tastes, current SOTC.

Looking retrospectively, seems I have a thing for divers mainly but I think there's a huge variety amongst my watches....



The Digi was a TWF secret Santa, the gold sentimental and I have one more on order (if funded)


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Jonesinamillion said:


> This sums up may tastes, current SOTC.
> 
> Looking retrospectively, seems I have a thing for divers mainly but I think there's a huge variety amongst my watches..


 I have been dithering over getting a bronze watch.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I am a complete watch 'tart', I will wear/ buy just about anything.

I do buy quite a few chronographs (Seiko Group chronographs mainly)...but, my favourite watches are the watches that I fix and they stay fixed.

Anybody who has ever owned a Seiko 7T32 chronograph, and taken the movement apart will understand what I mean by the above statement.

I currently own 50 Seiko chronographs, and 40 spare movements, they are fantastic and frustrating in equal measure

.



























Thanks to the Seiko an Citizen forum for the movement photo above.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I am a complete watch 'tart', I will wear/ buy just about anything.
> 
> I do buy quite a few chronographs (Seiko Group chronographs mainly)...but, my favourite watches are the watches that I fix and they stay fixed.
> 
> ...


 Making me feel better about fixing my watches and keeping donors!


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> Making me feel better about fixing my watches and keeping donors!


 The donors....I have a watch graveyard of Lorus and Pulsar chronographs, the perfect example of cause and effect/ destruction and construction.

I break quite a few 'eggs' to make an omelette :biggrin:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Anybody who has ever owned a Seiko 7T32 chronograph, and taken the movement apart will understand what I mean by the above statement.


 I have, I did and I don't. Had a few and never got any of them to work.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> But do you go old and crusty,
> 
> I can help you with that.
> 
> ...


 You seem to have a real bee in your bonnet about my calling your watch "shonky". Just for clarification, I don't have any problems with replacing knackered old dials with newer ones. Each to their own and all that. What I do object to is when people attempt to give their watches false provenance with misleading posts and obfuscation.


----------



## JELLI (Nov 28, 2018)

Like this or on my wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I like variety, we're smart casual at work so I change my look daily and like my watch to match.

I've kind of got the lot, G-Shock, I-watch, Diver's, Dress, Chronograph's, Field, Aviator ranging from a £15 Sekonda to a £900 Hamilton.

I like traditional to distinctive without being bling.

I have a thing about Tag's (Don't get F1 and they are BIG on it) and I don't really like bronze or gold (don't mind rose gold so much) but each to their own.

If you like it, it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Round. Date. Auto or mech.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> I have been dithering over getting a bronze watch.


 Me also, what have you been looking at???


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Me also, what have you been looking at???


 glycine (umm Invicta owned ), CW (don't like the logo lol), gruppo gamma (already have a 'beast' watch), ocean X (very derivative), Squale (I have a 90s Squale qartz from when they were a real dive-watch maker) ....



Nick67+1 said:


> without being bling


 everyone needs one knuckleduster












JELLI said:


> Like this or on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 interesting we have a coupe of 'Snap!'s there, or we would have if my son hadn't left his solar Citizen chrono on the beach 'charging up' and I had to give him the one I bought myself to replace the one I gave him, that HE LEFT ON THE BEACH. I'm over it now.


----------



## JELLI (Nov 28, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> glycine (umm Invicta owned ), CW (don't like the logo lol), gruppo gamma (already have a 'beast' watch), ocean X (very derivative), Squale (I have a 90s Squale qartz from when they were a real dive-watch maker) ....
> 
> everyone needs one knuckleduster
> 
> ...


 I think they are still available from Argos £120


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I like my watches to tell the time...


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JELLI said:


> I think they are still available from Argos £120


 I know, I paid 80 for mine so would feel even more hard done to!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

jizzle said:


> I like my watches to tell the time...


 borinnnngggg!!!



WRENCH said:


> I honestly prefer my £15 Zims and Pobedas to anything else I've got, they're "honest".


 I think that can be said about lots of Russian watches that were bought or issued for the purpose of telling the time and repaired as necessary to continue telling the time whether in the field or the local jewellers shop - you are hardly going to send your watch back to Moscow from Kamchatka for 3 months and 3 00 000 roubles when it's your only watch and you're fixing it because you either can't afford, or perhaps even get, a new one.

I know some have become 'Veblen goods' now lol - but originally and contextually the thought to keep them 'original' to maintain some mythical value would have been anachronistic - I know someone offered an Okeah by a Belarusian who'd owned it from new and it hadn't been frankened or faked, just fixed up as necessary over the years , complete with shonky new hands. Pleased as punch the seller was someone would want his old watch. The collector, not so much. But that's an honest Russian watch still. IMHO I am not dismissive of miraculous survivors, or their value, but I am quite happy with my crusty ones and shonky ones.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Lampoc said:


> You seem to have a real bee in your bonnet about my calling your watch "shonky". Just for clarification, I don't have any problems with replacing knackered old dials with newer ones. Each to their own and all that. What I do object to is when people attempt to give their watches false provenance with misleading posts and obfuscation.


 Shonky is my favourite word now - some of my watches are 90% original, some are 90% shonky, provenance is a bit irrelevant as I don't rely on nor expect any provenance for my Russian watches, would not believe any provided, and certainly wouldn't try and sell them with any - in fact I have no intention of selling them without provenance either - IMHO the pedigree horse has bolted when it comes to Russian watches, if it was ever in the stable, of course, in the first place. I am guessing that the military issued watches may have done the rounds of several 'owners', and one person may have received a different watch if 'his' went in for repair to George at the camp smithy. I always thought it funny when that chap's family sold 'his' rolex milsub (that he had reported lost whilst in the Navy), with his dive records - a) he presumably did not always keep the same watch, as he could not surely have stopped diving when it went for service, and b) when it was 'found' surely it belonged to the MOD? Should have sent a couple of Yeomen to the auction house on sale day lol

I know we will never agree, but I don't think of my Russians as representative of any archetype or lineage: they were manufactured in such numbers and serviced / repaired so far from the nearest AD, they are just watches - I might feel differently about a Kirova Urofa Chrono, but, of course, many of them were mostly German. That does not mean that if an original 'survivor' of any watch is found it is not valuable to someone, and if genuine it may have value horologically, but it is impossible to prove with any certainty over 50%, so I don't see how a market can be supported for 'genuine' Russian watches, and £700 is about top whack, as that is what the vintage parts would cost separately if you wanted to cobble them together.

Whereas my Swiss watches - with the Harwood movement and the handwinding development Fortis 250 (AS 1171) - I hope they are 'as original as possible', that they are representative examples of a heritage and I wouldn't dream of giving the dials a dab with cape cod polish, nor practising my re-luming skills, even though between them, the pair cost me only the same as a couple of 3133 chronos.

I once had to write an essay on the difference between Architecture and architecture. And that is how I would differentiate my watches I suppose. My Russian watches (not all Russian watches) are 'architecture', lower case 'a'. My Swiss watches (not all Swiss watches) are Architecture, upper case 'A'. I would include my Eta 2824 based watch in that, with the blued screws, the adjustment records in different positions, 0.5 secs per day, boxes within boxes all with the same serial number, and DD big date module / small seconds. I had to give the serial number just to get a bracelet half-link. Am I right in saying 3133 serial numbers were frequently re-started? It just doesn't support the notion of provenance. Pretty certain mine are 99.9% Russian, and if I think it's 50% original, or there is a 50% chance of it being original, I pay 50% the cost of a 'full original'. And I wear them with just as big a smile as my pedigrees.

Because of course they all tell the time, just like you can keep warm, dry and happy in a terraced cottage, the same as in a huge house designed by Frank Lloyd Wright (famous American architect).


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I like my watches to make me smile. You know when you take a sneak peek at your wrist when no one is about, or you catch sight of it's reflection when passing a shop window :biggrin:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> Stuff


 Once again you have either completely missed my point or deliberately obfuscated. I'm not going to discuss it with you any further :Snore:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Lampoc said:


> Ignore all you want. As long as you continue to make misleading posts about your ropey Poljot I'll be there to make sure everyone else knows what a ******** artist you are.


 like a drippy tap lol


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> like a drippy tap lol


 What's your point? Surprised you haven't put up another link to a genuine watch in yet another poor attempt to try and justify your own flawed purchases.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Look what I didn't just pay £260 for lol!



It must have had some alterations by a genuine Soviet military watchmaker back in the USSR. Probably while working inside a T34 tank or a Sputnik lol. Here's a link which in no way proves my watch must be genuine but I'll post it here anyway: http://www.watchmandan.com/ocean_chrono.htm

lol


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

This word appearing in an advert for a vintage Russian watch has no bearing on the price as a) it appears in practically every advert and b) it cannot be objectively assessed.



Lampoc said:


> genuine


 All assessments are qualitative and based on no data about the production, ownership or maintenance of the watch.

If it wasn't recorded correctly at the time, it didn't happen.

Just leaving this here for future reference regarding the heritage of Russian designs and archetypes - and the difficulty in attribution of handsets and dials either to the factory or a repairer or a hobbyist, and why it is my view that provenance of Russian watches is moot:

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/how-spot-fake-russian-watch-raketa-slava-etc-624515.html

"I would also add to Schnurrp's advice to have at hand as many different photos of the model you're looking to purchase. Unfortunately some of the manufacturers use whichever parts they could get their hands on at production time, so sometimes hands do change on the same model. So what officially looks a fake or a Franken could equally be a legit model."

If it keeps good time and looks nice, be happy.

Don't worry about the cost, I did have to forego an hour of power-boating to compensate for being ripped off, but I am over it now.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> This word appearing in an advert for a vintage Russian watch has no bearing on the price as a) it appears in practically every advert and b) it cannot be objectively assessed.
> 
> All assessments are qualitative and based on no data about the production, ownership or maintenance of the watch.
> 
> ...


 Did it really take you two weeks to come up with yet another straw man argument? The provenance of some Russian watches may be moot but the provenance of yours is indisputable.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I only have two 3133 powered chrono's, This is my fave, The other is a non running Sturmanske!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

johnbaz said:


> a non running Sturmanske!


 did it used to run?

it would still sell on ebay prolly too


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Jet Jetski said:


> did it used to run?
> 
> it would still sell on ebay prolly too


 Yes, It used to run but the chrono parts had been removed for some reason! I have them in a ziploc bag though safely put away!! :yes:










John


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

johnbaz said:


> Yes, It used to run but the chrono parts had been removed for some reason! I have them in a ziploc bag though safely put away!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it definitely a 3133 and not a 31659? Interesting to have green lume on that design of dial - I have one similar, but your original chrono hand looks to have been swapped for an orange one which were most famously used on the OKEAH, but there are a lot of chrono seconds hands kicking around originally for the Valjoux 7734, which presumably fit the 3133. The one below is red, but I saw a bunch being advertised that were orange.

[IMG alt="Image result for 7734 breitling" data-ratio="75.00"]https://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2019/10/10/c/3/8/c388412a-5404-4b1e-a17a-7b038cefae7e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Jet Jetski said:


> Is it definitely a 3133 and not a 31659? Interesting to have green lume on that design of dial - I have one similar, but your original chrono hand looks to have been swapped for an orange one which were most famously used on the OKEAH, but there are a lot of chrono seconds hands kicking around originally for the Valjoux 7734, which presumably fit the 3133. The one below is red, but I saw a bunch being advertised that were orange.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for 7734 breitling" data-ratio="75.00"]https://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2019/10/10/c/3/8/c388412a-5404-4b1e-a17a-7b038cefae7e.jpg[/IMG]


 It could be, It's so long since I looked inside it, I thought it was 3133 but may be mistaken!, I'll dig it out tomorrow and have a look! (No idea where it is!!!)

Love that chrono of yours with the TV shaped subdials!! :jawdrop1: :jawdrop1: 
*EDIT- Yep! You're spot on, Not a 3133 at all but rather a 31659, It sprung in to life when I removed the back, For a minute or two then slowed right down again!!*

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

johnbaz said:


> Love that chrono of yours with the TV shaped subdials!!


 Alas not mine - just a stock picture of a 7734 showing the similarity of the chrono seconds.

31659 is just a 3133 with a device to stop the running seconds whilst you set it - synchronise your watches!

I have a couple due to go for a service soon (just waiting for a couple to come back) - I'l let you know what my service costs ifyou like - it will be a few months though. But since the watch gets stripped and re-assembled, then technically, you have saved a bit of work so yours should be cheaper! :teethsmile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Jet Jetski said:


> Alas not mine - just a stock picture of a 7734 showing the similarity of the chrono seconds.
> 
> 31659 is just a 3133 with a device to stop the running seconds whilst you set it - synchronise your watches!
> 
> I have a couple due to go for a service soon (just waiting for a couple to come back) - I'l let you know what my service costs ifyou like - it will be a few months though. But since the watch gets stripped and re-assembled, then technically, you have saved a bit of work so yours should be cheaper! :teethsmile:


 Hee hee!!

I just edited my last post, I found the watch straight away!

It is as you said a 31659, It started running well when I removed the case back only for something to slow the balance after a minute or two!! 

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

johnbaz said:


> Hee hee!!
> 
> I just edited my last post, I found the watch straight away!
> 
> ...


 Mine says hello - I have toyed with replacing these hands as per the narrow ones on yours, however the lume on them matches the bezel - sort of faded green - and is equally dull in the dark, and they are a bit corroded, so I know they are pretty old and it may well have left the factory with the 'wrong' hands (there are quite a few others out there similar) - pretty sure anything lying around the factory from other production lines got used up, and nothing every got phased in abruptly or phased out overnight.

These watches went straight to the military often enough so no-one was going to take them back to the shop to complain. Anyway, it's really accurate so I'm not going to muck around with it.

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="98.65"]https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/56739229_130023281402251_8181989544434860032_o.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=e007fa&_nc_ohc=SohzkjgkQmgAX-0Wy93&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-1.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=cd98946bc1ae241d148a0bee48978834&oe=5EE6BFCF[/IMG]


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Jet Jetski said:


> Mine says hello - I have toyed with replacing these hands as per the narrow ones on yours, however the lume on them matches the bezel - sort of faded green - and is equally dull in the dark, and they are a bit corroded, so I know they are pretty old and it may well have left the factory with the 'wrong' hands (there are quite a few others out there similar) - pretty sure anything lying around the factory from other production lines got used up, and nothing every got phased in abruptly or phased out overnight.
> 
> These watches went straight to the military often enough so no-one was going to take them back to the shop to complain. Anyway, it's really accurate so I'm not going to muck around with it.
> 
> [IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="98.65"]https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/56739229_130023281402251_8181989544434860032_o.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=e007fa&_nc_ohc=SohzkjgkQmgAX-0Wy93&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-1.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=cd98946bc1ae241d148a0bee48978834&oe=5EE6BFCF[/IMG]


 I just shone a very bright torch on mine- Either the paint isn't actually luminescent or it's just completely worn out as nothing, Not even the dots at the hours shone in the slightest!! :sadwalk:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I still have this one, and after all these years have yet to see another the same?


----------

